# Article on RVing in Mexico



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I did this interview last week & it appeared today. A tough job to try & balance risk & paranoia. Anyway have a read:

THE MEXICO DARE: Truth and Truck Camping South of the Border


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is an excellent article; worth reading more than once. Great photos, too!


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

Paul did a really great job with that interview. He's one of the most knowledgable guys around when it comes to RVing in Mexico.

I had no idea there was such a nice RV park there in Melaque. The only one I saw had people crammed in like sardines, it was awful.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

You are thinking of the downtown one that is up for sale right now. They want 6 mil, I doubt they will get it.


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

I hope not, it is a hole.


----------

